# 9 N hydraulic lift handle



## drmaxdc (2 mo ago)

My lift handle stays in one place, like it had a strong spring that kept bringing it back to its original spot


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. That's not how that lever is supposed to work. Something must be binding? Did this just start happening?


----------



## drmaxdc (2 mo ago)

Yes, we replaced the valves on the hydraulic pump then it started acting up so we remove the spring now. It the handle moves like it should but it doesn’t operate anything inside


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Pop over to the Ntractorclub and have a look at the manuals that they have. A good resource. 


https://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Ford-Ferguson%20Service%20Manual%209N-2N%20(1943).pdf


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Attached are videos for repairing the hydraulic pump on an 8N. This is a good starting point, as the problem apparently began after working on the pump.


----------

